# Wilton 3D Skull Cake Pan



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

According to Wilton's facebook page- this item is now available but they have limited quantities. They say it sells out quick (and won't be available at local retailers for a few more weeks). I'd love to see one of these made and on display!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought this pan last year from JoAnn's. Was able to save some money during one of their Moonlight Madness sales I think. I missed out using a coupon at Michaels and by the time I decided I had to add it to my baking pans, Michaels had sold out. It was sold out online at Wiltons too. Very glad to have found a few at JoAnns. They do discontinue pans so if you think you mint want it don't wait too long!

BTW here's the link to lasts year's thread on the pan: Wilton 3D Skull Pan HF thread 2010


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Spookie- do you have a photo of the finished product?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dippedstix, I haven't used it yet but if you check the link above some people from last year bake with it and posted a few photos.

There are also pics of the baked cakes on the the Wilton site. Check out the bottom of the webpage where there's actually quite a few different cakes made from this pan (see "ideas that use this product" scroll through the photos using the right arrow tab).

I'm thinking I might use the pan to make a zombie head one year.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

I wonder if this can be used to make home made skulls for props.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^ Ooooh....I wonder if that might be possible? It actually just might work. Now that's thinking outside the box. (I mean pan.  )


----------



## Noelle (Aug 21, 2009)

I must own this.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I bought this pan last year from JoAnn's. Was able to save some money during one of their Moonlight Madness sales I think. I missed out using a coupon at Michaels and by the time I decided I had to add it to my baking pans, Michaels had sold out. It was sold out online at Wiltons too. Very glad to have found a few at JoAnns. They do discontinue pans so if you think you mint want it don't wait too long!
> 
> BTW here's the link to lasts year's thread on the pan: Wilton 3D Skull Pan HF thread 2010


Duh...I was so tired last night. I don't know how I missed that link. I read the entire first paragraph of your post, then stopped reading. LOL


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Wilton posted a link on facebook..Halloween in July, Free shippihg with 25 dollar purchase

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/department.cfm?dc=8.8&killnav=1&cmp=fb2011&icid=fb726hall


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last week Michael's had a 50% off coupon on baking items that would have been great to use with the purchase of that pan given it retails for over $30, assuming it was already in the store. If you aren't in a big hurry I'd sign up for Michaels newsletter and JoAnns Fabrics and Crafts newsletter if you have either one of them in your area (I know JoAnns does online orders, not sure about Michaels in the event you don't live near one). 20-25-40% off specials or coupons are still possible from both.

BTW there's a 40% off online code on JoAnn's site right now (main page). Didn't get to see if the pan was in stock but they had lots of Wilton Halloween bakeware available now. Reg. Priced item, thru 7/30. JoAnn.com


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't really want the pan- I just thought it was cool looking They do have a new chocolate mold I would like to have. It's a 3D skull for 2.99. I might try and see if I can find that in the store soon. I never pay full price for anything!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

here is a carrot cake I made with this pan.
No decoration though.
But you get an idea how the pan works.
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=icemanfred&album_id=229007


----------

